# Coyote incentive program



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/hu ... -2012.html

So the closest they could get to Salt Lake is Tooele? I think they could have done a little better. Its going to take The $50 in gas just to get there and back.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Well just remember that it's 300 miles out there but only 30 back


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe find a few guys to share a ride out there once you shoot a few dogs each? You don't have to take each one out there individually, right?

I wonder if they just figured it would be a decent place to catch guys bringing them in from the desert, before making it to the SL valley where protesters are more likely to picket.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

removing the lower jaw sounds like a pain in the anus. You'd think they would make this as easy as possible so people just go out and kill the hell out of them. I don't understand why you can just bring in both of their ears. Makes it pretty hard to cheat that way.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like they want a tooth out of the lower jaw... so no frozen jaws.. I'll have to drive 30 miles to vernal or duchesne to turn mine in..


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Looks like they want a tooth out of the lower jaw... so no frozen jaws.. I'll have to drive 30 miles to vernal or duchesne to turn mine in..


They can still get a tooth from a frozen jaw.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they want a tooth out of the lower jaw... so no frozen jaws.. I'll have to drive 30 miles to vernal or duchesne to turn mine in..
> ...


Hey reb they say no frozen jaw bones. Which makes me wonder what I'm going to do with it until one of the dates comes up?


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

mikevanwilder said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > stimmie78 said:
> ...


Just microwave it before you turn it in...


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

They do seem to be making this tougher than it should be. I'm guessing I have taken better care than the average person in getting the meet off the jaw. Without freezing them though I still have a bucket full of nasty coyote parts. I don't envy the person that has to deal with them. I've done really well so far, but I still wonder if it is worth it.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mike

You can freeze them for storage, you just need to thaw them before taking them in. This is from their FAQ.

How do I store coyotes before I bring them in for reimbursement?

There are a variety of ways to collect and store coyotes. Put the scalp and lower jaw into a paper bag so that they can dry out. On the bag, write the coordinates where the coyote was killed. If you plan to submit the whole pelt, salt the pelt as you would to prepare it for sale. Put the clean jaw into a paper bag so that it can dry, and write a note (on the bag or attached to the pelt) that identifies the location where the coyote was killed. Storage in a freezer is also acceptable, but the jaw and ears must be defrosted so that the ears can be notched and a tooth removed at the reimbursement location. The DWR will not take whole heads or carcasses, and their disposal is the responsibility of the person seeking reimbursement


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

so is there an easy way to remove the lower jaw? I've never done this before.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Making you go through all trouble to turn in a coyote is a bunch if crap. It only detours people away from turning them in.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Making you go through all trouble to turn in a coyote is a bunch if crap. It only detours people away from turning them in.


What is it that you see as "trouble"? It really isnt that hard to do what is required. It is more work to find, call and shoot them. Do you think they should just take everyones word that they killed one without turning something in?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Reb8600 you have to admit its bs 

You have to pay 50 bucks to get into the program to earn it back. Then what take a test. Then you have to carefully skin the head and salt of the scalp. Then place it in a brown bag and freeze it. Then you have to remove the jaw bone and put it in a bag and freeze it. Then give it to the division not frozen along with coordinates where it was killed. 

Thats all a waste of time if you ask me. If your honest with yourself you will say its a waste of time as well. The bounty was set up to remove coyotes not create a job for some division worker to study and age jaw bones. Its a classic of how government gets in the way and makes things 10 times as expensive as it should be and twice as hard. 

A pair of ears, coordinates minus the entry fee should be all thats needed. The division should write a check and throw the ears in the trash.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Dude you have to admit its bs
> 
> You have to pay 50 bucks to get into the program to earn it back. Then what take a test. Then you have to carefully skin the head and salt of the scalp. Then place it in a brown bag and freeze it. Then you have to remove the jaw bone and put it in a bag and freeze it. Then give it to the division not frozen along with coordinates where it was killed.
> 
> ...


??? WTH are you talking about? Pay $50 to get in? Salt the scalp? You are making this much harder than it really is.

The bounty was set up to remove coyotes AND to study them. Wasn't the argument made that we needed more information on coyotes and how they affect the deer herds? Location, age and health of coyotes are vital information.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess i was misinformed by a coworker saying I had to pay 50 dollars to register for the program. 

I just practice sss when it comes to coyotes

I still disagree we need to study if a coyote eats deer or not every poop i find has deer hair in it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol...true, true.

I typically hang my coyotes on the nearest fence...if no fence is near, I leave them where they die. It would be nice if we only had to turn in ears...but that would be too easy.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

If they want a tooth, I say yank a tooth and cut both the ears, game over right? Why the whole lower jaw? Why the whole scalp? or pelt?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

SWB you were definitely misinformed. No fee, no need to salt. It takes less than 5 minutes to remove the ears and jaw. If that isnt worth $50 then there is no sense in wasting time even hunting them. Here in another month I will be skinning them to sell the hide for about $20. That is a lot more work for a lot less money.

The problem is that to many people try to cheat the system. It has been a problem with every bounty that has been offered. Maybe more honest people and things would be different but you wont see that here. I think the bounty is a waste. I enjoy hunting coyotes. I would rather see less people hunting them. All this is going to do is create a lot of educated coyotes that are going to be harder to call in.



swbuckmaster said:


> A pair of ears, coordinates minus the entry fee should be all thats needed. The division should write a check and throw the ears in the trash.


That is basically all there is to it other than the check will be mailed to you.


swbuckmaster said:


> Thats all a waste of time if you ask me. If your honest with yourself you will say its a waste of time as well.


I will be honest, I dont think that is to much work. Anyone who thinks it is needs to learn what real work is. The problem with todays society is nobody wants to work for their money. They just want it given to them.



swbuckmaster said:


> I still disagree we need to study if a coyote eats deer or not every poop i find has deer hair in it.


I bet if you looked closer you would find that most of what you are seeing is rabbit fur, not deer hair.



bwhntr said:


> Lol...true, true.
> 
> I typically hang my coyotes on the nearest fence...if no fence is near, I leave them where they die. It would be nice if we only had to turn in ears...but that would be too easy.


Hanging them on the fence is a bad idea. Someone did that in New Mexico and the wrong person saw it. It made the news and become quite the big deal. It does not make hunters look good.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

So today was payday in Richfield. When I was there I only seen one other person. I thought I was doing good until they said someone in Cedar City turned in 45 dogs! Do the math on that. That is 1 per every 2 days since the program started. Hmmm.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> I bet if you looked closer you would find that most of what you are seeing is rabbit fur, not deer hair.


I guarantee it aint rabbit hair. I haven't seen 10 rabbits in 10 years where I hunt coyotes.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> so is there an easy way to remove the lower jaw? I've never done this before.


Cut up the smile on both sides, cut through the muscles on the side of the face that holds everything together, then cut up around the top of the jaw joint. The lower jaw is "L" shaped and extends up towards the roof of the mouth. Cut up around the top of it from the inside of the mouth, pry the mouth open wide to separate everything, and you only have skin holding it on. The whole process literally takes me 30 seconds now after doing it a few times. Stuff the ears and jaw in a ziplock, label it, and you're good to go.

On a side note, wearing latex gloves is probably a good idea, and don't let any fleas bite you. Yotes can carry some nasty stuff. If they have parasites, give 'em awhile for the bugs to jump ship before you go digging around.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

sharpshooter said:


> So today was payday in Richfield. When I was there I only seen one other person. I thought I was doing good until they said someone in Cedar City turned in 45 dogs! Do the math on that. That is 1 per every 2 days since the program started. Hmmm.


Today I talked to the guy that was paying the county bounty down there. He knows the guy that turned those in. He said the guy has been out everyday before and after work since it started. He calls, traps and runs dogs. The guy knows what he is doing.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

make it as hard as they can for they can keep the money IMO !!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I still don't understand what all the complaints are about. Seriously, what is hard about cutting off ears and jaws. It literally takes 30 seconds....for $50. I've got a freezer full. What is the problem?


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

You have a freezer full of what???? Ears and Jaws???? Your doing better than most. Why are you still keeping them though when you can turn them in? When me and a few people shoot a bunch more I will pay you $5.00 a coyote to take care of them. 30 seconds a coyote you could make some good money! That way we don't have to touch the stinky buggers! It takes us a lot longer than 30 seconds.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

RobK said:


> make it as hard as they can for they can keep the money IMO !!


It is because people want everything given to them. They are afraid to do a little bit of work. It does not take long at all to get the scalp and jaw. People also dont want to do it because it makes it easier to lie about what they are killing. If people dont want to do the work, they should just quite complaining and stop hunting the coyotes for the bounty.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

sharpshooter said:


> I will pay you $5.00 a coyote to take care of them. It takes us a lot longer than 30 seconds.


 Then practice, it shouldnt take much longer than that. Bring them to me. For $10 I will do it but you still need to dispose of the coyote. When they are prime, bring them to me and I will give you $10 for them, I will skin them and sell the hide. You wont get any bounty, but you wont have to touch them. They cannot be blown apart either.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

No need to practice reb. I've been practicing all summer. Got'r down. I guess I take a little pride in my work though. I could lop the head of and call it a day, but I choose to do it properly. When I am done there is a jaw bone with no meat left on it. Doing it that way you are not going to do it in 30 seconds. I got a feeling you are going to argue the point no matter what though so proceed.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

sharpshooter said:


> No need to practice reb. I've been practicing all summer. Got'r down. I guess I take a little pride in my work though. I could lop the head of and call it a day, but I choose to do it properly. When I am done there is a jaw bone with no meat left on it. Doing it that way you are not going to do it in 30 seconds. I got a feeling you are going to argue the point no matter what though so proceed.


Why would you feel the need to get all the meat off of the jaw? What's the point? As was said, after they pull the tooth, the rest of it goes in the trash anyway, so why do you feel like you need to have to have just the bone with teeth left to submit? The requirements only state that the ears and jaw must be brought in...nothing there about cleaning anything off. This isn't a taxidermy show. It doesn't need to be pretty. So if you're taking it upon yourself to do the extra (unnecessary) work, then don't complain about it taking so long.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Is the registration for the program now closed? I have tried 3 different times to register and complete the educational portion, each time not being able to pass the part where it connects with system by entering your customer ID # and name verification. Any idea why I cannot register???


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

woollybugger said:


> Is the registration for the program now closed? I have tried 3 different times to register and complete the educational portion, each time not being able to pass the part where it connects with system by entering your customer ID # and name verification. Any idea why I cannot register???


Just had the same thing happen to me. Thought it might be a browser issue, but I retook the test using several browsers; same result every time. Sent an email looking to em looking for help.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Chaser, Your reading comprehension sucks! I never complained about the process. I thoroughly enjoy it. I was ruffling someones feathers for saying it only takes him 30 seconds. Read the program rules. It says right in there "clean jaw". Not sure what that means to you. I talked quite a bit with the people checking them in. They said how much they appreciated the little extra effort I took. To some I guess it don't matter. They actually gave me an extra little tid bit of info about the process. I made there job a little more tolerable and they definately made the process easier for me next time.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sharpshooter

I assure you I am doing it properly. Didnt say I did it in 30 seconds either but the meat on the jaw is not that hard to get off and there is no need to remove 100% of it. Most of it will dry in a day or two that dont come right off. You are doing more than is needed so there is really no need to complain. They are not expecting you to have 100% of the meat off. I am not arguing about it, but I also am not the one complaining about doing a little bit of work for $50.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

And then you can only turn them in on certain days and you have to jump through this hoop and this hoop and this hoop. It's a joke plain and simple. Another example of the dwr making things suck for the public. Top it off now they charge you a 5 dollar coyote control fee on big game applications. The dwr can kiss my ass as far as I'm concerned its a money game pure and simple. those who say its not are oblivious to what's going on around them.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Kdub

What are these hoops that you are claiming you have to hop through?? Did you go to any of the meetings they had before they started this? They were set up for people to go in and learn how it was going to work, ask questions and give feed back. If you dont like the way it is done, dont hunt them, there are enough of us doing it all ready. Nobody is making you do it.

Why dont you tell us what is really going on since most of us must be "oblivious" to it and you seem to know all about it.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> RobK said:
> 
> 
> > make it as hard as they can for they can keep the money IMO !!


It is because people want everything given to them. They are afraid to do a little bit of work. It does not take long at all to get the scalp and jaw. People also dont want to do it because it makes it easier to lie about what they are killing. If people dont want to do the work, they should just quite complaining and stop hunting the coyotes for the bounty.[/quoteI

I don't lie about anything . and hunt coyotes with out messing with a stupid bounty old or new I killed 4 in Box elder and did not turn them in at Cache , with the old bounty . also I was told they could NOT be frozen and there was no place to take them in Cache valley anyway . no way i am going to keep a jaw /ear un frozen .around . and i don't want everything or ANYTHING given to me either .. and you don't know me , so so there is no need for you being a ass . And liers will still find away around this program if they want .


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Robk

Did I say that "you" are a liar? I made a general statement and believe it or not, a lot of people do fall into that category. As for being told you couldnt freeze them, if everyone would just take the time to read everything that is posted on the DWR web site, they would have the facts instead of hear say from someone else that didnt read. They also had several meetings for people to attend and get the information and ask questions. There is also an email address specifically for the program, send one and get the facts from the people involved in it. Here is a little something from the web site FAQ.

How do I store coyotes before I bring them in for reimbursement?
There are a variety of ways to collect and store coyotes. Put the scalp and lower jaw into a paper bag so that they can dry out. On the bag, write the coordinates where the coyote was killed. If you plan to submit the whole pelt, salt the pelt as you would to prepare it for sale. Put the clean jaw into a paper bag so that it can dry, and write a note (on the bag or attached to the pelt) that identifies the location where the coyote was killed. Storage in a freezer is also acceptable, but the jaw and ears must be defrosted so that the ears can be notched and a tooth removed at the reimbursement location. The DWR will not take whole heads or carcasses, and their disposal is the responsibility of the person seeking reimbursement

As you see, you can freeze them. Just thaw them out before you take them in. You can take them out in the morning and by that afternoon they are thawed. If you are not hunting them for the bounty, then I dont see why you are even complaining about the process.

You are right, I dont know you and you dont know me yet you come here calling me an ****, if you think that a little disagreeing with you is that then so be it. If you dont want me to disagree then dont be a whiner about something you are not even participating in and havent even taken the time to read up on and get the information. All I did was quote your post and make a comment. I did not make one comment about you.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone know how long the program will go? Is there a closing date, or is it just when the dwr meets the 20,000 coyote quota?


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm loving all of this talk on the Predator incentive program! So much so that for my Public Policy class i'm taking up at Weber State I"m thinking about doing my research paper/presentation on it. They said we could choose any public policy at any level of government so I figured this would be the most interesting. Many of you seem fairly knowledgeable on the law and the process it was arrived and will be implemented and I was just wondering if there's anybody you could point me to that would be helpful to talk to, perhaps about the politics behind it or the drafting of the legislation in the first place? Maybe from the DWR or state legislature?
I was also wondering if the Ranchers lobbying had anything to do with this coming about? Thanks.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Can someone please tell me how you could cheat by only taking in 2 ears? I'm no Doctor or anything, but seems to me coyotes only have 2 of them. This seems easier to me, but then again, I'm not very smart.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Can someone please tell me how you could cheat by only taking in 2 ears? I'm no Doctor or anything, but seems to me coyotes only have 2 of them. This seems easier to me, but then again, I'm not very smart.


Dear Fixed Blade XXX,
*Nevermind*

Your Friend Pheaz


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

woollybugger said:


> Any idea why I cannot register???


Just got an email back from em, they said it is a bug in the site. You should be registered in the system now after all, you just have to go back to the starting page and choose the lookup completion option. It will take you to the completion form page which you print, along with a 'yote compensation form, and your good to go.


----------

